

My coworkers made me use Mac OS 9 - NaOH
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/09/my-coworkers-made-me-use-mac-os-9-for-their-and-your-amusement/

======
ics
I still use Mac OS 9 off and on again, simply because it's the latest OS that
runs a program originally written for System 6 (I think, but it was before I
was born so I'm not sure). In the early 2000s there were plenty of people dual
booting since some of the dome iMacs (only the 17" model I think) came with it
installed and ready to go. Others ran Classic environment from within OS X
10.1 or 10.2, but there were odd crashes and mysterious memory and disk errors
that would come up now and again. Similar problems with running it in
SheepShaver/BasiliskII though I haven't given up on it yet since I would like
to have it available on a modern laptop. But back to the OS... what I find
most interesting is how much stuff already existed but got cut for whatever
reason during the transition to OS X. WindowShade, colored Finder labels (made
their way back in 10.3 or 10.4), Voiceprint (heh), etc.

If you want a quick dose of nostalgia, open Stickies. Yeah, it's in your
Applications folder at least up to 10.9.

------
adrianhoward
_" It looks like the Windows 98 version of Mac OS"_

Other way round… other way round ;-)

